# Breastfeeding Forum Resources and the Giant Breastfeeding Book List!



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

*Mothering Resources*
Ask the Expert, Kathleen Bruce, RN, IBCLC (Breastfeeding)

Ask the Expert, Cynthia Good Mojab (Breastfeeding)

Ask the Expert, Elizabeth Hormann (Breastfeeding)

Ask the Expert, Kathi Barber (Breastfeeding, founder of African American Breastfeeding Alliance)

Breastfeeding articles

*Off-site Links*
*La Leche League International*
Direct link to LLL FAQ, alphabetized by subject
LLL online meetings and chats
Find a LLL group or leader near you
LLL: Breastfeeding and the Law

Kellymom

Marmet technique of manual expression (This is a PDF)

Jack Newman's Breastfeeding Articles and Handouts

Breastfeed After Reduction (BFAR)

Medela

Dr. Sears

MOBI: A Yahoo group, Mothers Overcoming Breastfeeding Issues provide a supportive environment to mothers who are/were struggling with above-norm breastfeeding problems or breastfeeding failure.

*Books*

Adventures in Tandem Nursing: Breastfeeding During Pregnancy and Beyond by Hilary Flower (La Leche League International, 2003)

Bestfeeding: Getting Breastfeeding Right for You
by Mary Renfrew, Mary Renfrew, Chloe Fisher, Suzanne Arms

Babies, breastfeeding, and bonding Ina May Gaskin

Breastfeeding: A Holistic Handbook by Eve Adamson and Maureen Kays,MD (Berkely Books, 1999)


DVD: Breastfeeding Comprehensive, from Stephanie Scholz Neurohr and G. Hunt Neurohr, features renowned experts: William Sears MD, Jay Gordon MD, Paul Fleiss MD, Chele Marmet MA IBCLC, Veronica Schaedler RN IBCLC

The Breastfeeding Book by William Sears and Martha Sears

The Breastfeeding Book on Kindle! by William Sears and Martha Sears

The Birth of Hathor
Heather Cushman-Dowdee www.thecowgoddess.com)

The Black Woman's Guide to Breastfeeding: by Katherine Barber, one of the lactation experts at www.mothering.com

Breastfeeding: A Parent's Guide by Amy Spangler

The Breastfeeding Answer Book Nancy Mohrbacher, IBLC and JulieStock, MA, IBLC

Breastfeeding an Adopted Baby and Relactation by Elizabeth Hormann.

Breastfeeding Basics
Breastfeeding Basics features renowned experts and breastfeeding advocates William Sears, MD; Jay Gordon, MD; and Paul Fleiss, MD. www.breastfeedingvideo.com


Breastfeeding made Simple
 by Nancy Mohrbacher, Kathleen Kendall-tackett

Breastfeeding Naturally: A New Approach For Today's Mother

Breastfeeding special care babies - Sandra Lang


Defining your own success: breastfeeding after reduction by Diana West.


Dr. Jack Newman's Guide to Breastfeeding by Jack, Dr. Newman, Teresa Pitman

The Drinks Are On Me - Everything your mother never told you about breastfeeding --- by Veronika Sophia Robinson

Hirkani's Daughters: Women Who Schale Modern Mountains to Combine Breastfeeding and Working, compiled and edited by Jennifer Hicks

Making More Milk: A Nursing Mother's Guide to Milk Supply by Diana West and Lisa Marasco (Diana West is the author who wrote Defining Your Own Success, about breastfeeding after reduction surgery)

Milk, Money, and Madness: The Culture and Politics of Breastfeeding
by Naomi Baumslag M.D. M.P.H., Dia L. Michels


Mother Food: A Breastfeeding Diet Guide with Lactogenic Foods and Herbs - Build Milk Supply, Boost Immunity, Lift Depression, Detox, Lose Weight, Optimize a Baby's IQ, and Reduce Colic and Allergies by Hilary Jacobson


Mothering Multiples: Breastfeeding and Caring for Twins or More! (La Leche League International Book)
by Karen Kerkhoff Gromada

Clinical Therapy in Breastfeeding Patient, 2nd ed. by Thomas W. Haleand Pamela Berens, MD

Fresh Milk: The Secret Life of Breasts by Fiona Giles

How Weaning Happens by Diane Bengson (La Leche League International,1999)


Medications and Mothers' Milk 2002, 10th ed. by Thomas W. Hale, PhD

Mothering Your Nursing Toddler by Norma J. Bumgarner

The Nursing Mother's Companion by Kathleen Huggins

The Nursing Mother's Problem Solver

The Latch and Other Keys to Breastfeeding Success
By Jack Newman, MD, and Teresa Pitman,

The Nursing Mother's Guide to Weaning by Kathleen Huggins


The Nursing Mother's Herbal
by Sheila Humphrey.

Nursing Mother, Working Mother by Gale Pryor

Nursing Your Baby by Karen Pryor
and Gale Pryor

So That's What They're For!: The Definitive Breastfeeding Guide by Janet Tamaro

Spilled Milk: Breastfeeding Adventures and Advice from Less-Than-Perfect Moms
by Andy Steiner

Reclaiming Breastfeeding for the United States : Protection, Promotion and Support By Karin Cadwell

The Ultimate Breastfeeding Book of Answers: by Jack Newman M.D., Teresa Pitman

The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding (La Leche League International,1987)


----------

